# Auto sleeper Frisky (1988)



## thetravelman (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

A relation of mine has just aquired a 1988 Ford Transit 2.0 petrol- Auto Sleeper Frisky with a pop top roof, providing 4 berths.

The camper is in reasonable condition for its age, however is in need of some TLC.

It comes with lots of history inc many years of MOT's, 80,000 miles on the clock. It even has the original Auto Sleeper crockery set.

Main causes of concern are with the Transit itself, where it is starting to rot and rust. it needs cills, front wings and possibly rear doors.

If these were re-newed does anyone have any idea of what a camper of this age would be worth?

Also he is thinking of having a re-spray, however has an urge to change its colour to silver, would this be OK, or is it best to leave it as an Auto Sleeper colour??

Any advice would be most welcome, as we are both newbies to motorhomes, I do own a toruing caravan, however this is the 1st step of any type of touring by my relation.

Many Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.meridianmotorhomes.com/motorhomes/autosleeper_frisky_0509/autosleeper_frisky_0509.htm

This is 1990 but it gives a rough idea


----------



## thetravelman (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting that is about double what my relative paid, however as mentioned there is work to be done to bring it back into good order.

Cheers!


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont think you can view any old Motorhome or camper as an investment or look at it too much in financial terms.

I would get it roadworthy, and see if they like using it. 

They might find its the best thing they have ever bought, and happily spend the money on getting the additional work done, or think its not for them and decide to sell it on.

I have been through the whole scenario with a VW camper (as maybe locovan has?) and at times its not about the money...

I hope they have fun.

Cheers


----------

